

Spies Like Us: Germany Spies on Allies, Too - tuneladora
http://thecable.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2014/08/18/spies_like_us_germany_spies_on_allies_too

======
viggity
FWIW as additional context, I have a German friend who has likened the German-
Turkey relationship to that of the US-Mexico relationship. Lots of illegal
immigrants doing unskilled labor that causes some interesting relationships.

